
Financials, key metrics and KPMG. What's in a name, anyway? - antidamage
I&#x27;m part of a small startup. This is our very first startup and after putting in a number of months work R&amp;Ding our product we&#x27;ve ticked most of the boxes I can find, but not financials or key metrics.<p>The suggestion has been raised that KPMG would be a worthwhile pit to throw money into to get something workable back. My own experience with KPMG in the past has been less than stellar though, it felt very much like they were there to collect the corporate paycheque and middle manage as many pies as they could. Just their lack of familiarity with our product during that excursion makes me wonder what credibility they hold in the mobile app space. If our business plan and executive summary credit KPMG as a source, are we going to get laughed at for not doing it ourselves? Or does the name buy real cred?<p>It&#x27;s safe to say that I&#x27;d much rather bootstrap it myself, but I&#x27;m at the Dummies Guide To Financials level. Can I learn this fast and learn to do a good job of it? If so, what resources should I be looking at?
======
Spooky23
The big names usually mean more for audits.

Unless there’s a reason not to, you’ll probably have a better experience with
services from a smaller firm.

~~~
antidamage
Good to know, thanks! Do you know of any good resources for reporting on
financials and key metrics?

~~~
mitak
What type of financials and key metrics are you looking to report?

Small startup here. We use
[https://www.waveapps.com/accounting](https://www.waveapps.com/accounting) for
basic accounting - it's free and fairly easy to use. They have bookkeepers for
hire if you need something more (we haven't needed it so far).

If you're billing via credit card stripe can give you metrics on revenue,
growth, churn, etc.

